# Savage Mod 99 to drill or not to drill



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I've got an old mod 99 I inherited from my grandfather. I'd like to put a scope on it but it has no factory holes. My dad keeps telling me to get it drilled. But it seems like sin to me. I admit we'd take it more if it had a scope. I've googled it but every mout I see doesn't look like it would fit my rifle. Anybody know of a way to put a scope on it without drilling? Should I just drill it and quit feeling bad?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I don't know if this will help you out or not, but this is how my Savage 99 .308 is set up.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I had a model 99 in .243 for years, and it was tapped for a scope. I put a 2x7 on it, and it was fine. There were several things I just didn't like though. First, with the rotary magazine, it was difficult to load, because you'd have to put the shells in back first, and pointed up quite a bit, to load it. I used a Leupold base and rings for the mounts, and it just made it really weird and awkward to load. If you do put a scope, I'd suggest a two piece base, instead of the one piece. 

Also, watch carfully with how the shells eject when you cycle the action. Do they flip up, or to the side? I've seen older model 99s that kicked the shell up. If your's does that, they those will be pinging into the scope. Probably not a big deal unless you are just cranking through the shells, but still not a good idea to be banging on the scope like that. And least that's how I see it. A one piece base takes the blow instead of the scope, but it also gets in the way when loading as I mentioned. 

The other thing, is the stock is aligned for your cheek right down on the top in order for a nice line of sight with the open sights. The scope raises that line of sight about an inch, so getting my eye in the right line to look through the scope just didn't seem right, compared to my bolt action rifles with the raised comb, that allowed a proper hold, but still have a good line of sight because they were designed to have a scope. 

I never did like my model 99 in .243 for a variety of other reasons. I eventually got rid of it. I have considered getting one again if I could get it in .308 or .300 Savage. I've just not found the right one. My Grandpa had one in 300 savage, but my cousin got it. Dang it! I'd love to have that old rifle. So it goes.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Drilling holes will destroy any collectors value in the gun, so first you need to determine how collectable it is currently. A few things collectors look at is age, condition, originality, and caliber. Older is better of course, as is the amount of factory finish remaining on the stock and barrel.

You also need to look at if the rifle has been altered at all, barrel or stock cut down or recoil pad or non factory sights installed. Any alterations and the interest among collectors would plummet. Finally, some calibers generate more interest than others. The .303 Savage, the .300 Savage, or the .250-3000 would be among the more desirable.

If the rifle is in collectable condition, I would advise against drilling any holes for a scope mount. If, however, collectable condition is already lost or significantly reduced, the gun would fall in the "shooter" category so drill away.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

I agree with Kevin, that you must first determine if the gun has any collector's value. And if so then do not taint (modify) it.

If you are not a collector than monetize (sell) it.

Use the money to buy a replacement hunting gun.

But if you plan to keep it and hunt with it, first thing would be to test the moa groups of the barrel. One inch or less at 100 yards, which is 1/2 inch at 50 yards, or 1/4 inch at 25 yards, is a good moa for a hunting gun when using good ammo.

If the moa is tight then the barrel is good and if you plan to hunt with it then I would have a professional gunsmith tap it for you after you pick out the kind of scope bases you want to use. That's just what I would do.

I would not tap it myself. I would let a pro do that.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Good luck getting your Savage 99 shooting MOA. Especially if you're shooting iron sights. Being able to hit a paper plate at whatever distance you plan on shooting is more than accurate enough for hunting. Go out and hunt like Grandpa did with Grandpa's gun. You might find that you actually enjoy it.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have my dads 99 in 300 Savage and it will stay the same as when my dad had it. It will be a safe queen as long as I have it. I did take it out one year to take a buck with it. I then cleaned it and put it in a gun sock never to be fired by myself again. 

I personally don't think that there is any collector value in it even if it was made back in the early 30's, but it was my dads go to deer rifle.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

Mavis13 said:


> I've got an old mod 99 I inherited from my grandfather.


This was as far as I got before I started saying, No, No, No!

That is not a gun you just picked up, it is a true family heirloom. My feelings, FWIW, are that if it was good enough for your grandfather, it is good enough for you.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Mavis13 said:


> I've got an old mod 99 I inherited from my grandfather. I'd like to put a scope on it but it has no factory holes. My dad keeps telling me to get it drilled. But it seems like sin to me. I admit we'd take it more if it had a scope. I've googled it but every mout I see doesn't look like it would fit my rifle. Anybody know of a way to put a scope on it without drilling? Should I just drill it and quit feeling bad?


Ill fix your problem of wanting/needing a scope. Ill trade a new stainless Howa 25-06 with a Leupold VX-1 3x9.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

You guys aren't helping 
I looked it up once and it's was made in 53 if I remember correctly.
300 savage. 
I'm not sure it's got much collector value but it's not been modified and it's only got some light use type scratches. Finish is good. 
I don't want to drill it. My 14 year old was carring it on opening day and the closest we could get to a buck was 200 yards. Iron sites at that distance is not ethical so we did t shoot. The kid knows how to shoot so with a scope I think he'd had a buck. dispite what the DWR says my experience is bucks are getting rarer and hunting seems harder. But maybe that is just up here in the cache unit. 
I think I'll just leave it alone. Just contemplating if we enjoy it more the way it is vs making it more useable.


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

bugchuker said:


> Ill fix your problem of wanting/needing a scope. Ill trade a new stainless Howa 25-06 with a Leupold VX-1 3x9.


Sorry I'd never part with it. I can't even seem to part with a gun I don't like. I've never shot a center fire rifle that shoots so well. I have no problem Keeping all the shots on a pie plate size group at 100 yards. I think that's pretty good for old iron sites And 300 savage is soft shooting round. I don't understand why it fell out of favor.


----------



## LanceS4803 (Mar 5, 2014)

Mavis13 said:


> And 300 savage is soft shooting round. I don't understand why it fell out of favor.


It seems that model and caliber come up in every article on classic deer rifles.
In the end, it is YOUR rifle now and you are of course able to do anything you want to it. But once drilled, you can never go back.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Take it out shooting milk jugs at various distances. You might just surprise yourself with how easy it can be to make 2-300 yard shots with open sights. Oh, and you need to practice. Like on rock chucks, and jack rabbits and such.


----------

